# Murder aboard British ship



## LarryC (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anybody have any information concerning the murder which took place onboard the Anco Sovereign on 1st January 1976.
The murder took place whilst at sea off the West Coat of North America and Scotland Yard sent two senior detectives to solve the matter. 
I remember a crew member being taken back to the U.K. for trial but I cannot find any reference to the event in any publications or search engines.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry cannot help with who/when etc but to point you in the right direction: 

Where a crime is committed on a British registered vessel on the high seas it falls within British jurisdiction, hence the Officers from Scotland yard. 

In the given cir***stances the case would have been tried at the Central Criminal Court ( Old Bailey) and records of most trials are, I believe, held at the National Archive at Kew. 
I do not think that such records are available on-line so a request for search would need to be made. 

Good luck.


----------



## LarryC (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Mad Landsman and thank you for your comment. 
I did approach the National Archive but they can’t help without a name or date of trial so I am hoping a former crew member may be able to help. 
Regards


----------

